# Henry Langley



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 6, 2006)

Henry Langley, English Puritan (1611 - September 10, 1679), was a Puritan minister and educator. He served as master of Pembroke College (1647) until he was ejected for his Presbyterian convictions (1662), after which he maintained an academy for young men at his house, where he taught logic and philosophy. He preached again after the indulgence of 1672. He was among the signers of the 1673 Puritan Preface to the Scottish Metrical Psalter.


----------

